#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: Ομιλία: "Ελλάδα και Σεισμικός Κίνδυνος: Πρόληψη και Ετοιμότητα" από τη Σχολή Μηχανικών του Mediterranean College

## Mediterranean College

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...ranean-College.

----------

